# Which is good - Australia or New Zealand?



## janiva

Hello,

I am an IT professional (Java) and I have more than 8 years of work experience. My husband has completed Hotel Management and has more than 10 years of hotel experience. We have a 2 year old kid as well.

I am currently eligible for both Australia and New Zealand Skilled Migrant Category.

But I am confused which country is best suitable for my husband and myself.

I would like to know in terms of job oppurtunities, cost of living, kid's needs such as day care/schools, government benefits etc.

Kindly advise.


----------



## escapedtonz

Sorry but you may not get a result here. 
There aren't many people on this forum who have experience of both Australia and New Zealand.
This forum is New Zealand and there's a seperate one for Australia as I'm sure you will be aware.
Most people on here can only say why they chose New Zealand and maybe some people researched both and decided (for their own reasons) that Australia wasn't for them and as such came here.

Predominantly, Aus has more job opportunities and higher salaries, but the cost of living is very high. 
It is very hot, NZ has a temperate climate.
Aus is very dry, NZ is very wet and windy.
Aus is massive in relation to NZ.
At every turn there are creatures that can seriously harm humans in Aus, however in NZ there are very few.....reportedly there are none but there are huntsman spiders, redback spiders etc in very small numbers dotted around and the odd surfer has been killed by a shark up North.

No idea about the differences for children's schools or benefits.

Ask in the Australia forum.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Work wise I'd suggest for both of you Australia would be better. Due to it's size there would be more hotel opportunities in Aus and I can tell you for a fact there is proportionally significantly more Java work done in Aus than NZ.


----------



## inhamilton

Both places have their good points. It's a really hard question to answer because generally the people living in NZ like NZ, and the people in Oz like Oz. They are different countries, with different sized populations, cultures etc. It's like asking which is better, India or Pakistan?
Generally though ... job opportunities Australia (obviously because of the much bigger population). Cost of Living New Zealand is a bit cheaper I think. But salaries in Australia are a bit higher overall.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## harrysown

Financially Aus is better, But if you looking to spend your whole life in same country then I would suggest NZ.


----------



## sharbuck

We moved to New Zealand and feel its a good jump off point for travel to many great places. Don't feel stuck in a country at all. Been to Fiji and Bali in last year


----------



## vicky Diwan

Hi I've lived and worked in Australia and New Zealand and I would suggest definitely Aus is much much better. Its very cold in NZ specifically in the cities like dunedin. Australia is much better because of more opportunities, people I found, are more friendly in australia than nz. Im currently in nz and trying my level best to go back to Australia.


----------



## janiva

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## anski

Hi, I moved to Sydney, Australia whilst in my early twenties and lived there for 32 years.
If i was young again I would choose Australia rather than New Zealand
because it has more opportunities for young people, higher salaries & many things are cheaper, including the cost of building a quality house and the government gives you a grant when buying your first house!
The Health & support service is better. There is a tax free threshold for anyone on a low income. The government provides more support for families by way of childcare & financial support.
Weather is varied on account of it being a large country. The far north is tropical but Tasmania ( an island off the coast of South Australia) has colder weather although in summer it can get very hot & bush fires. I was never bothered by snakes. spiders or sharks, people exaggerate & most people living in cities never see them.
I have lived in New Zealand for 12 years now & at my age I love it, but if I was young again my choice would be Australia. Also Australia does not charge GST on groceries (other than chocolate biscuits & take away food. In NZ 15% GST is charged on everything!


----------



## Guest

If you are looking at a change for economic reasons then Oz is undoubtedly the wiser choice as the Australian economy is generally considered robust and salaries are better and jobs more plentiful but of course you're up against more applicants. If you get Australian citizenship you can come live or work in NZ anyway and kiwis revere Australian and UK work experience for some reason over any other country. NZ is a beautiful country and a lovely place to raise a family but many migrants would consider it a stepping stone to Oz for economic reasons.


----------



## inhamilton

gbimmigration said:


> the Australian economy is generally considered robust


I think there's debate about that. Australia relies heavily on the mining sector and demand for raw materials from China. Recently the Oz mining sector has had a downturn and consequently, although I'm no expert, international economists see NZ as performing better, hence the recent rise in the value of the NZ dollar against the Oz dollar. Funnily enough, from what I've read, the NZ economy is one of the better performing ones in the world currently.


----------



## saqibaliali

whats the differences in their immigration processes?


----------



## JBY

janiva said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an IT professional (Java) and I have more than 8 years of work experience. My husband has completed Hotel Management and has more than 10 years of hotel experience. We have a 2 year old kid as well.
> 
> I am currently eligible for both Australia and New Zealand Skilled Migrant Category.
> 
> But I am confused which country is best suitable for my husband and myself.
> 
> I would like to know in terms of job oppurtunities, cost of living, kid's needs such as day care/schools, government benefits etc.
> 
> Kindly advise.


No one can say for sure to be honest, New Zealand is also a good country i know someone who lives there who is happy. Jobs maybe more in Australia but also cost of living in Australia is much higher

i saw in the news recently because lot of new zealanders are leaving newzealand there are now more jobs in New Zealand available. 

It's all relative really and personal choice.


----------



## donkuok

I have been Perth for more than 5 years. I find the weather here is very extreme, from hot to cold and wet to dry. It all depends which city you want to live in. Perth is one of the highest in hoon driver and burglary crimes. House and land price is up to the roof. Dining out is expensive as compared to other cities. Cost of living is much higher than Auckland. Scenery is much nicer in NZ and more green unlike the desert in Western Australia. Grocery is cheaper and bigger in NZ. Car is cheaper in NZ but the traffic is worse than Perth and less dedicated cycling path.


----------



## Rosieprimrose

Sadly I have to agree that prices have gone sky high in Australia in the last 12 months or so. Really do your homework based on up to date figures if your moving for financial reasons. I have seen many friends with good and usable university degrees take months to find work here in Australia. 
If its lifestyle your after, you have to decide what you want, Australia has the most beautiful beaches, blue sky more often than not and NZ has some of the most beautiful scenery in the world. I have lived in both countries and think the education and health systems in both are good and both are kind and welcoming to new comers. Australia is a huge country and the differences in lifestyle, job opportunities and housing vary greatly depending on the state you live in. NZ likewise, what you pay for a very average home in Auckland would buy you something very nice in Dunedin, but you wouldn't live there if you didn't want cold winters. Make a list of what your really looking for, what are you interests, what sort of climate could you cope with and work from there, both counties are great, but give you very different lifestyle choices.


----------

